
LA residents call police upon seeing the starry sky during a blackout (1994) - solarengineer
https://timeline.com/los-angeles-light-pollution-ebd60d5acd43
======
ColinWright
From the article:

 _“I can see millions more stars than people that live in the city,” one
resident told The Los Angeles Times. “It’s unbelievable. I can see the Milky
Way — the whole Milky Way.”_

Try living in a truly remote area in the Southern Hemisphere. The Milky Way is
unbelievably more spectacular from the Southern Hemisphere.

